# How do I run a classic app. on OSX?



## kakh5 (Jul 11, 2009)

So, I go on to buy this classic game from amazon, wait about 3 weeks for it to arrive to god knows where I live only to realize.. It doesn't run on OSX.
I've looked all over the internet to find something that could possibly run this game and I stumbled across some emulator - Basilisk II? Obviously being stupid and all - I have no idea how to use it..

*Skip intro, read briefing:*

I want to run the classic game on OSX 10.4.. Game requirements says I need OS 8.1 or higher..We all know that OSX does not support classic applications.. SO.. Now, how do I run this game without going through so much trouble?

Help please?

I just want to play that game so badly :<

-Amena


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 11, 2009)

kakh5 said:


> I want to run the classic game on OSX 10.4.. Game requirements says I need OS 8.1 or higher..We all know that OSX does not support classic applications..



OS X does, in fact, support classic applications, IF you have:
Classic OS 9 installed. AND
you are running an OS X system older than 10.5 Leopard, AND
you do not have an intel processor in your Mac.

Which Mac do you have?

Keep in mind that there are a few older games that expect to run on OS 9, and won't work in Classic under OS X. In other words - you might be unlucky enough to choose a game that requires you to boot to OS 9, and that only way to use that game will be to have an older Mac that will boot to OS 9.


----------



## kakh5 (Jul 11, 2009)

DeltaMac said:


> OS X does, in fact, support classic applications, IF you have:
> Classic OS 9 installed. AND
> you are running an OS X system older than 10.5 Leopard, AND
> you do not have an intel processor in your Mac.
> ...



I don't have OS 9 installed.. And i really don't want to go through the trouble of buying it for this one game..

I have a MacBook OS X 10.4.11 Intel Core Duo.. 
This specific game is Heroe's of Might and Magic III - Great game btw..
I'm really about how these things work.. I'm pretty much new to this whole idea..


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 11, 2009)

Your MacBook won't support Classic at all.
But, check out Sheep Shaver
http://gwenole.beauchesne.info//en/projects/sheepshaver

I recommend keeping an older Mac, if you like the older games.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2009)

I second DeltaMac's recommendation.  You can find older PowerPC-based Macs for really cheap nowadays, especially with Snow Leopard looming over the horizon.  Best place to start is by checking the deals available on classic Macs on Low End Mac.

http://lowendmac.com/deals.shtml

Just make sure they include the discs that came with them originally.  They would be either OS 9, or a disc that adds the OS 9 files needed for Classic if they had OS X up to Tiger.


----------

